# need some help OC system :)



## Darkgundam111 (Oct 25, 2008)

--------[ EVEREST Ultimate Edition 2006 (c) 2003-2006 Lavalys, Inc. ]---------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v4.60.1529 Beta/eng
Benchmark Module 2.3.237.0
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-10-26
Time 13:21


--------[ Summary - NATHAN-D0CF739E ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.13 (IE 7.0)
DirectX 4.10.00.6000 (DirectX 10)
Date / Time 2008-10-26 / 13:21

Motherboard:
CPU Type DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2500 MHz (12.5 x 200) 4800+
Motherboard Name Abit AN52(S) (3 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)
Motherboard Chipset nVIDIA nForce 520, AMD Hammer
System Memory 3072 MB (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Corsair XMS2 DHX CM2X2048-6400C4DHX 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
DIMM2: Corsair XMS2 DHX CM2X2048-6400C4DHX 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
BIOS Type Award (06/30/08)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS (256 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS
Monitor Samsung SyncMaster 910M/910V/913V [19" LCD] (H9NYA01574)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Realtek ALC883 @ nVIDIA MCP65 - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Storage Controller SCSI/RAID Host Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive MAXTOR STM3500630AS (500 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Optical Drive OEM CD-ROM F566E (52x CD-ROM)
Optical Drive SH9522W MBD954Q SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive SH9522W MBD954Q SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive SH9522W MBD954Q SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive SH9522W MBD954Q SCSI CdRom Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 465.8 GB (337.3 GB free)
Total Size 465.8 GB (337.3 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Controller
Network Adapter TAP VPN Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller nVIDIA MCP65 - OHCI USB 1.1 Controller
USB2 Controller nVIDIA MCP65 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB Device Dynex Wireless G Adapter
USB Device USB Human Interface Device

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD
DMI BIOS Version 6.00 PG
DMI System Manufacturer .
DMI System Product .
DMI System Version Unknow
DMI System Serial Number Unknow
DMI System UUID 00000000-00000000-00000050-8DB2926A
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer http://www.abit.com.tw/
DMI Motherboard Product AN52(MCP65)
DMI Motherboard Version 1.x
DMI Motherboard Serial Number 
DMI Chassis Manufacturer Unknow
DMI Chassis Version Unknow
DMI Chassis Serial Number 
DMI Chassis Asset Tag 
DMI Chassis Type Desktop Case
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets 4 / 3


My memory has been manually set to 4-4-4-12 @ 2.1V, 800mhz, TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX, 2x2gb kit. 

PSU is 500 Watt, antec, not too sure exactly its other specs and such.

cooling is: heat sink/fan (included with the CPU purchase) for cpu, ram has heat sink, got a fan in the back of the case and one under the harddrive, and the fan the gpu has. 


Heres what I would like to do, my system right now has the ram running at 358.8mhz (FSBRAM is CPU/7 <<cannot change sadly). I would like to OC the cpu so that the ram can get to 400mhz as its supposed to be. I tried it on my own, changing the core voltage to 1.35 and then changing the fsb to 224 mhz (224x12.5 = 2800 / 7 = 400mhz for ram), however it would not load windows. I am stumped, any guidance would be appreciated .


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Oct 25, 2008)

So i set it to 224 fsb, 12.5 multiplier and lowered the HT to 4x which made it boot. Only problem now is that I noticed the temperatures under load hit the 70 C mark. Seems a bit hot. If i was to leave it as is with the stock cooling, will this cause a problem?

also, is the hypertransport more important or the core speed ?


----------

